# Weird one but has anyone from Spain on here got a Cockapoo?



## H&B (Dec 21, 2010)

My cousin is thinking of getting a couple of Cockapoo's after falling in love with my little Buster. Does anyone on here have a Cockapoo who is living in Spain or Lanzarote? Or a breeder? If not has anyone from the UK ever taken their loving Cockapoo over seas?

Thanks in advance 

H xxx


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I lived in Spain for four years and took my two beloved Boxers Jake & Jodie with me. They were both quite old and living in doggy heaven now I had them buried on on my friends ranch up in the mountains! however they were so happy out there they loved the beach and padderling along with the mountain walks so I would say go for it however I would remember that with cockapoo fur type they will have to be kept cut short or will overheat, walking needs to be done early or late again because of heat but the ground also gets so hot.....including the sand.
Ticks are rife in the "Campo" (countryside) from March to October so they need checking after every walk. Ample water needs to be available I had two huge bowls down all the time and they will get through it believe me. Also although I had no problems despite being on the beach you have to watch sandflies but you can buy a rubber collar which they wear along with their normal one to stop these.
So hope this helps mine loved it but in the summer we took great care because of the heat.


----------

